# Treating a (fossil) leather bag?



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I just bought a fossil leather bag on ebay and would like to put cadillac lotion on it (the kind that Oberon encourages people to use). 

Does anyone have any experience with treating fossil bags? It looks a little dry, so that's why I'd like to treat it. I did test a little spot and it looks ok, but wanted to see if other people had suggestions before I did the whole thing.

Thanks!

Bethany


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've treated both of my fossil bags with the Apple brand leather conditioner and they came out just fine. The leather does look dry and slurps up the conditioner really quick. I felt much better about using them after they were treated and protected.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I've never tried Cadillac brand.
I have two brothers who run their own shoe shops and they both recommend Lexol leather conditioner. You were very smart to try it on a small patch first as conditioners may darken some leather. 
I use Lexol on all my leather (including the wife's D&B purses) and it works great. Pricey if you buy it at a shoe shop, more economical at a farm supply/horse tack shop.

http://www.lexol.com/


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

I've always liked neatsfoot oil, but I've only ever used it on work boots.  It works great but does tend to darken the boot up some.  I thought it looked good, but on a work boot I wasn't really concerned about the shade of natural leather.  The lexol neatsfoot oil says it's non-darkening.


----------

